# Newb-USCC Mez on AOKP ICS Missing SMS/MMS & can't send MMS



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I put the AOKP ICS rom on my Mesmerize a few months ago. I had been using the GB from USCC & it gave no joy. The process was easier than I envisioned-not a huge technical person. I suppose I've been having an issue with not receiving incoming texts (perhaps not sending some as well??) but just noticed this in the last few weeks. I have also been having problems sending & receiving MMS.
I am using Handcent and also tried using the stock msg app as well thinking I could see if it was a Handcent issue but it is not.
I have read some threads about others with the same or similar problems. It appears there is a fix by modifying parts of the Rom but this is so far over my head. I am hoping someone here has the patience to educate me in this realm. I don't have much of a grasp on a lot of the terminology or the OS architecture so making changes to a Rom isn't something I can do by simply reading what others that have a real understanding of the technical aspects of the AOS did to fix specific issues.
I greatly appreciate any help. I don't want to go back to the stock Rom but I can't be without reliable messaging.
Thank You
Howard


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Why don't you install the latest up to date Jelly Bean Rom??

Here the edited version for the mesmerize...... It's AOKP Milestone 1 ....... MMS WORKS !!

ROM : http://dl.dropbox.co...milestone-1.zip

GAPPS : http://goo.im/gapps/...1011-signed.zip

Wipe data / Wipe cache / Dalvik

Flash rom & gapps

By the way what modem are you running?


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow-thanks so much for this reply. Have you hear of others having a messaging problem with a non stock ROM? I ask because I'd like to think it is the ROM I have and not USCC service. If it is USCC then I'll have a heck of a time getting them to admit it.

I am so "green" I really don't know what is you mean by "what modem but I will take a stab and give you the information listed under "baseband" hoping this is the same thing:
S:i500.04 K.EH09

I will hopefully hear what you say about this before I flash the JB ROM you suggested. I hate to ask but when I do this flash can you point me to somewhere that will give me the "idiots guide" please. I feel nearly everyone here would know exactly what your directions mean and how to execute this flash but I am not experienced enough to do this with only the instructions you gave.
Thanks again for this help.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Answer to sms & mms problem's .... first of all this your modem as you posted [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]S:i500.04 K.EH09 ( EH09) The EH09 modem sometimes break's SMS and send's blank text. The Rom may not be edited correctly to make MMS work. I'll get to how to change your Modem shortly.[/background]

You are on AOKP ICS Correct? If you are continue on... ( If not let me know)

Flashing Instruction's : Put the AOKP JB Milestone Rom & Gapps on your SD card

Long press power button and reboot into recovery.

Wipe data-factory reset / Wipe cache / Wipe dalvik <<< Under advanced

click install zip from sd card

choose zip from sd card

Flash the Rom (some times it takes 2 times) & Flash Gapps / Reboot and that's it

Are you familar with ODIN ? If so this how you change your modem :

Here is the EI20 modem for the mesmerize : http://db.tt/qiGFaeS4 ( download)

Open Odin /Pull Battery / connect USB cable to phone & PC & push down on volume down button / Wait for yellow box to light up / Put the EI20 Modem in Phone Box / ( DO NOT CHECK REPARTITION ) .Click Start.. only takes a few second's

When it say's pass , put the battery back in and let the phone boot up.

That's all there is to it


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Everything in the "about phone" screen leads me to believe it is AOKP ICS. I was trying to take a screen shot volume down & press/hold power but this didn't seem to work??
The last line reads: 
Devious Version
aokp_mesmerizemtd_milestone-6 or something very close to this.
I think the Kernel reads skunk works icyglitch which,I think is the developer information?
I will try your instructions & thank you greatly for your help.
Howard


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

If you have any questions or have problem feel free to ask.


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I now have the EI20 radio installed so I will see how it does. I appreciate this help. 
Thanks
Howard


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Another question please??? I've been reading some about the APN having an impact on messaging. Is this something I should be aware of? Also the number in the MIN field isn't my number. This should have zero to do with any messaging issues correct?
Thanks
Howard


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

The *MIN* field is the number for your carrier.

Go to this link and it explains how to edit your apns using the *voice dialer in your apps >>> : http://rootzwiki.com...ms-apn-settings

If you flash the AOKP JB rom i posted ... i know the apns are correct because i edited them inside the rom itself


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I will be flashing the JB from tonight hopefully. The radio change doesn't seem to have made any difference.
I looked at the instructions for the apn change but they are for AOSP??? I am not confident this will work so being that you feel the JB will work on the mez I will do this. You mentioned you made changes to this From. Did you developed the AOKP JB Rom?
Do I do all the precautionary backing up or is this sort of a "minor" flash?Your instructions say I should wipe certain files so I suspect it would mean doing all I did for the GB to AOKP ICS.
Thanks
Howard


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

The instruction's for editing the apns is for all rom's and yes it will work. I wouldn't have posted if i wasn't confident that it will work .. many others will atest that it work's 

No i didn't develop the rom ,, but have been making the correct edit;s to make a fascinate rom work for the Mesmerize & Showcase.for some time now.

If you make a nan droid back up on the rom & CWM recovery 5,xxx,,xxx etc.it wont work with the new CWM recovery that comes with a JB rom.6,xxx,xxx etc.

You need to have Titanium Back up or equivalent to back up your apps.

Hey , when i first started modding & flashing stuff to my phone i was not confident about doing it .. But i have learned alot since then.People on this site helped when i was learning this stuff. Now i try to give back and help other's with what i've learned. Plus i've tested alot of rom's for some developer's.

Don't worry if something goes wrong because you have plenty of help on here.

You learn from doing .... Trust me i know ... lol Why do you think i found this site? I bricked my phone within 2 week's after i got my phone well over a year ago.And the people here helped me.

Like i said before if you have any problem's just ask.

Once you get the hang of this stuff it's easy


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

Larry speaks the truth, he has been an incredible help to me and countless others on this forum.


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Last PM I did the APN change but I have no idea if it has made a difference. Is there any type of program one can utilize for testing SMS &MMS? I ask because my messaging works sometimes and not other times. Sometimes I'll send a text and get a reply and other times I get no reply and this happens when I am messaging people I would always get almost instant response from.
For example I changed the radio and as I mentioned the APN so is there a way to confirm these changes were beneficial without doing some "test" texting.
As people that can dissect the AOS rooms I am experiencing something that may be of interest. Since doing the radio change I've found that my keyboard is slower in responding to my keystrokes.Hate to "pile on" with problems-just thought this info would pique someone's interest.
Thanks again for all this help.
Howard


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

challenger said:


> Last PM I did the APN change but I have no idea if it has made a difference. Is there any type of program one can utilize for testing SMS &MMS? I ask because my messaging works sometimes and not other times. Sometimes I'll send a text and get a reply and other times I get no reply and this happens when I am messaging people I would always get almost instant response from.
> For example I changed the radio and as I mentioned the APN so is there a way to confirm these changes were beneficial without doing some "test" texting.
> As people that can dissect the AOS rooms I am experiencing something that may be of interest. Since doing the radio change I've found that my keyboard is slower in responding to my keystrokes.Hate to "pile on" with problems-just thought this info would pique someone's interest.
> Thanks again for all this help.
> Howard


Changing the radio has nothing to do with your slower key strokes.....

Oh.. and send a text or MMS to yourself ( your phone number) lol
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

If your dead set on keeping ICS rather than flashing JB..... send me the ICS ROM you have on your phone and I will look and see if everything is correct.

I still suggest flashing JB

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> If your dead set on keeping ICS rather than flashing JB..... send me the ICS ROM you have on your phone and I will look and see if everything is correct.
> 
> I still suggest flashing JB
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Agreed. If I were you I would flash back to stock and work your way back up to jb. Larry's mez build is working flawless for me (thanks Larry). He has been porting fascinate ROMs to mez and showcase for quite a while now and I have never had problems running Larry's ports.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I am trying to put JB on the phone now. I downloaded the files to a directory called "root" on my SD card but somehow they are not there. I had to go back to the ICS rom which, thank God, was on the card. I am in the process of downloading the files to the phone again & will let you know how it goes.
I used Titanium to backup plus used another backup & restore app along with sms backup. I wanted to put my SD card contents on my laptop but my computer wouldn't find the device even though I've done this several times prior. Just another thing I'll have to figure out.
Thanks
Howard


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

challenger said:


> I am trying to put JB on the phone now. I downloaded the files to a directory called "root" on my SD card but somehow they are not there. I had to go back to the ICS rom which, thank God, was on the card. I am in the process of downloading the files to the phone again & will let you know how it goes.
> I used Titanium to backup plus used another backup & restore app along with sms backup. I wanted to put my SD card contents on my laptop but my computer wouldn't find the device even though I've done this several times prior. Just another thing I'll have to figure out.
> Thanks
> Howard


Look in your downloads folder on your SD card

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Will do. Of course right now I am trying to downloads the Gapps and the site is down or something. Same thing happens from my laptop so I don't know what is going on. I guess I'll stop it and look in the SD card folder.
Thanks
Howard


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I got everything installed. looks great so far but I can't seem to get the wifi to start? I toggle the button & it shows it is on the icon does not appear up top. I am currently restoring apps.
Thanks greatly.
Howard


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Nevermind on the wifi. For some reason I thought restoring from Titanium would allow automatic password detection so I didn't even think to open my home network wifi router & enable it. Seems like all my apps are restored .Now just have to see if I get/send texts.

BTW-I had been sending myself texts as a way to maybe debug this problem and I would get them but just today my daughter responded to a text I sent her & I didn't get it. I also requested for information from USCC to be texted to me and I didn't get anything.

This Rom seems faster but is it possible the display is sharper as well?

Thanks
Howard


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

challenger said:


> This Rom seems faster but is it possible the display is sharper as well?
> 
> Thanks
> Howard


You would want to download ROM toolbox pro and go into the build.prop editor and change your DPI settings, I have mine set at 180 right now and its like a while new phone. Be aware though, it may break a few apps, but I think all you would need to do is re-download them.


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

No-I am not complaining. I think the phone looks better since this JB flash. I just don't know if it is possible that a Rom would make a screen look better?
I've been sending & receiving texts with my son so this is good so far.
Anyone know how to get rid of the google search bar at the top? I've been online searching. Also wondering if a blank wall paper is available or if there is a wallpaper that uses less battery? I know an animated one will chew through a battery but I figure another option would minimize battery use? Maybe I am over thinking the display/battery thing but this phone has always been fairly poor on the battery. Maybe 6-7 hours with average phone use and zero games maybe some interweb browing-not very taxing.
Thanks


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just long press on the Google bar, then drag it over the big X and it will be gone.

As far as the wallpaper thing, as long as its stationary and not a live wallpaper, it won't use up any more battery than any other image.


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I tried long press/remove the Google search bar but it doesn't budge?
Also when I powered the phone up this AM the stock messaging program notified me of all the messages I have. These were old messages. I use Hand cent which, so far on this ROM, is doing well. I just froze the stock messaging program with TBU. I had the paid version since I first rooted but couldn't get Pro to work. After a out 3 hours of searching for a solution I uninstalled both & repurchased. Lots of problems & poor support with the pro version. I read & tried for hours. Frustrating but that is another topic. I hope my messaging problems are over. I called USCC and they can, but won't, tell me the number of messages I've had sent to me. Doesn't seem right??


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

I only use GoSMS, but there should be a toggle in the handscent options to turn off other messaging notifications. I wish I could be of more help.


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I may try Gosms. Any ideas on removing the Google bar at the top? It doesn't seem to be in an area of the screen that removable icons are placed so if I long press it there is no way to remove/move it?
Thanks


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

I just long pressed and dragged it to the garbage can/ big X on screen.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that you can't remove the google search bar


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

challenger said:


> I may try Gosms. Any ideas on removing the Google bar at the top? It doesn't seem to be in an area of the screen that removable icons are placed so if I long press it there is no way to remove/move it?
> Thanks


Try removing it from nova launcher's settings. I believe it is "persistent search bar"

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

larryp1962 said:


> I'm pretty sure that you can't remove the google search bar



















Nova launcher let's me, maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

NGE42 said:


> View attachment 34551
> 
> 
> View attachment 34552
> ...


Well maybe if i used nova launcher i could do it too .... hahaha

I usually use the stock launcher .... see you learn something every day


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

The plot thickens! Lol


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I posted this AM in the Help forum about the phone giving me a "Unfortunately, the phone has stopped" message. I couldn't do anything but somehow got back to the recovery screen and reflashed the JB files after wiping everything again. Seemed OK but then the stock messaging app would not work so I went back to Hand cent.
I suppose no matter what ROMs are out there they are all Beta versions due to the number of phones they have to run on. I just wish I could find one that wasn't going to cost me 2 hours a day to stroke. Maybe just going back to stock with all the bloat is a better idea for someone like me that isn't interested in dealing with all the bugs. I know people have tons of time in these ROMs and, I guess, none are 100% tested/reliable so I am not knocking anything or anyone. Maybe the whole rooting & loading custom ROMS is geared more toward those with an interest and/or ability to more easily deal with the hiccups???
Thanks
Howard


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Well I have been running the AOKP JB now for two days without any hickups. I am thinking it is stable at this point. I am looking around for another Mez so I can continue learning.
I'd like to thank Larry and others for all the patience and help with my newbieness.
I look forward to more Roms.
Thanks
Howard


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

challenger said:


> Well I have been running the AOKP JB now for two days without any hickups. I am thinking it is stable at this point. I am looking around for another Mez so I can continue learning.
> I'd like to thank Larry and others for all the patience and help with my newbieness.
> I look forward to more Roms.
> Thanks
> Howard


Well i'm glad it's working good for you 
Hey we were all noobs at one time... lol


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

Its true, the more you experiment, the more you learn 

If all else fails, flash to stock and start over lol


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

I've always had to set the APN's to uscc even after using ROM converter.

Sent from my Eclipsed Mesmerize


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I never ended up doing anything with the APN on my Mez. Can you tell me how you changed the APN & what one would expect to gain from an APN change if one already had their phone working? I thought the APN was for Network?
Thanks


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

challenger said:


> I never ended up doing anything with the APN on my Mez. Can you tell me how you changed the APN & what one would expect to gain from an APN change if one already had their phone working? I thought the APN was for Network?
> Thanks


The APN is correct in the Rom you flashed.. no need to change it

APN is what mms uses to work


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Larry-I knew that everything in the Rom was good. I was (and am) confused about the APN thing but I shouldn't go looking for trouble. To me it is sort of like the "radio", broadband, modem thing. Unclear but I still don't need to try and fix something that is working fine.
I recommend this Rom highly BTW.
Thanks
Howard


----------

